# Picking up another kitty tonight



## Jimi H. (Jan 23, 2013)

So about 6 months ago I adopted a stray little orange tabby, named Jimmy. I´ve gotten quite fond of him, being as he is so much fun to be around.

However, I did not like the idea of him not having a friend to play with, while I´m at work. So I started researching into getting him a feline companion. 

After lots of internal debating, I decided this time that I wanted a purebred kitty, so that I could select a breed that gets well with other kitties, and is affectionate to humans.

I narrowed it down to a Bengal, a Maine **** or a Siamese. A few weeks later, I spoke with a coworker just happened to have 4 Lynx Point Siamese Kitties, and she talked me into adopting one of the girls.

The daddy is a Lynx Point Siamese, and mommy is a regular siamese. She has beautiful blue eyes. I´ll pick her up tonight, I´m very excited!!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Can't wait to see pics of your new girl!! Congratulations!! I LOVE bringing new kitties home!


----------



## soccergrl76 (Dec 1, 2010)

Awe, congratulations!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## siameseloverr87 (Jul 6, 2013)

Very exciting!! Enjoy your Siamese, owning one is wonderful!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

My dream one day is to own a Siamese kitty....can't wait to see yours!!!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh my gosh she's adorable!!! Of course, she's got pretty good-looking parents there too. I'm going to indulge in the game that people play when they see a baby for the first time and they know both parents: she looks just like her daddy.  

Have fun!


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

At first I was thinking "how many tails does that cat have?" Then I remembered most only have one. Then I saw the littermates.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Ohhhh! How beautiful! She looks like a sweetheart! Can't wait to see more pictures of your fur babies.


----------



## Jimi H. (Jan 23, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm so JEALOUS!!!!!! I have more than enough cats right now, but one day, I will own one of these beautiful cats. Just gorgeous!!!!! Is she really loud and vocal like some Siamese?


----------



## AriasMom (Dec 26, 2012)

Aww she is so pretty  I have 2 siamese kitties and I love them to pieces the only breed of cat I will every have ever again.


----------



## Jimi H. (Jan 23, 2013)

spirite said:


> Oh my gosh she's adorable!!! Of course, she's got pretty good-looking parents there too. I'm going to indulge in the game that people play when they see a baby for the first time and they know both parents: she looks just like her daddy.
> 
> Have fun!


Thanks! Yes she is very beautiful, I think she got her eyes from her mommy




howsefrau32 said:


> I'm so JEALOUS!!!!!! I have more than enough cats right now, but one day, I will own one of these beautiful cats. Just gorgeous!!!!! Is she really loud and vocal like some Siamese?


At the moment she is very little, but she does meow often. But she sounds more like a chick than a cat to be honest..




AriasMom said:


> Aww she is so pretty  I have 2 siamese kitties and I love them to pieces the only breed of cat I will every have ever again.


What do you like about them so much? Where can I see their pics?


----------



## _ANT_ (Jul 1, 2013)

Awww man she is adorable!!!


----------



## Jimi H. (Jan 23, 2013)

_ANT_ said:


> Awww man she is adorable!!!


Thank you. She is so tiny and fragile


----------



## AriasMom (Dec 26, 2012)

I love that they are so sweet and always want to be wherever we are. Both are very family oriented. Aria is almost 15 months and little Artie is 8 weeks today. I have a few posts on here in meet my kitty with pictures of them but I'll put 2 on here of them so you can see them

Here's my Aria this is when I first got here I need to take more she is actually a lot darker now!


Here is my Artie my bottle baby I hand raised this little guy 




Jimi H. said:


> Thanks! Yes she is very beautiful, I think she got her eyes from her mommy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jimi H. (Jan 23, 2013)

I thought siamese cats had a short coat. LEeloo has a lot of fluffy hair :

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AriasMom (Dec 26, 2012)

Artie had longer fluffier hair for awhile but he is starting to sleek out like Aria. I've seen Siamese that have a little longer hair though.


----------



## Jimi H. (Jan 23, 2013)

Aria is reaally pretty. Is she a black eyed siamese?

And Artie is very handsome too. Has he gotten darker as well?


----------



## AriasMom (Dec 26, 2012)

No she has blue eyes the lighting in the house is bad so her pupils are huge I just took some more of her and you can see the blue of her eyes. Artie has definitely darkened his little face the last to darken he looked funny for awhile dark ears, tail, and legs all white face but it's really coming in now


----------



## Jimi H. (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi! Just checking in and updating this thread. Leeloo is doing great, she is 15 weeks old now.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Leeloo has turned into a Gorgeous young adult now! WOW!


----------



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

She is absolutely stunning! How is she with your other kitty?


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Those beautiful blue eyes! She is getting big. Thanks for the update!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

what a precious kitten!


----------



## armywife6876 (Sep 10, 2013)

She is adorable!


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Omg....sooooo pretty!!!!


----------



## Jimi H. (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks for the nice comments. Jimmy and her get along great, they pretty much do everything together. From eating, to playing, hunting, grooming and of course sleeping together!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Cat Cuddles are the Best!!


----------



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

Love that! Great picture. So happy for them both!


----------



## Jimi H. (Jan 23, 2013)

4 months tomorrow Lynx point siamese kitten falling asleep - YouTube


----------



## PangurBan (Sep 26, 2013)

Wow, those eyes are so striking. Beautiful cat. She looks like she will fit right in at your home. Enjoy her!


----------

